# History on 'Seaview Finnigan' from Ballymoney, Coleraine- It's worth a try!



## charleysummer (13 June 2012)

Well I have no idea on the history of my new horse Finnegan so I am very interested to find out, I've been google mapping and searching the internet- and I have found the place he came from to be addressed to a railway station in Ballymoney =S so have hit a dead end really! 

'Seaview Finnigan' is registered with Ulster Region Show Jumping Association of Ireland Equine Register ( URSJAI) , D.O.B 2004. He has been passported by 'Naomi Wilson' and is a 15.2hh ISH 'skewbald' (but really a tricolour) gelding. He was apparantly passported in Coleraine 9/5/2012 if that is what the passport means... not very good with these things  

So yeah, don't know if anybody will know anything but thought it was worth posting it on the world wide web so if someone is tracing him then they can find some information on him! As I can't find anything  

Thanks for reading


----------



## cokelly (14 June 2012)

http://www.farminglife.com/equestrian/showjumping-underway-at-coleraine-rda-1-3743295

In the 1m horse results a naomi wilson is listed with two horses. You could maybe contact the show organisers and see if she is known?


----------



## charleysummer (14 June 2012)

cokelly said:



http://www.farminglife.com/equestrian/showjumping-underway-at-coleraine-rda-1-3743295

In the 1m horse results a naomi wilson is listed with two horses. You could maybe contact the show organisers and see if she is known?



Click to expand...

Thankyou for taking the time to look that up  You are obviously better at this than me! I will try and contact them to find out,


----------



## rockerbilly (18 June 2012)

Had a look on the Irish SJ Assoc and couldn't see that your horse was there however they are a PIO and probably just did his passport. If you go on facebook and look at the link for Ulster Region Showjumping Naomi is listed as a friend on there so maybe you could message her 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100003913546617&sk=friends&v=friends&ft_ref=fbsa  Good luck


----------



## charleysummer (23 June 2012)

rockerbilly said:



			Had a look on the Irish SJ Assoc and couldn't see that your horse was there however they are a PIO and probably just did his passport. If you go on facebook and look at the link for Ulster Region Showjumping Naomi is listed as a friend on there so maybe you could message her 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100003913546617&sk=friends&v=friends&ft_ref=fbsa  Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Have just seen this, thanks for looking her up- added her as a friend so hopefully she accepts, I can't message her without a friend request unfortunately!


----------



## rockerbilly (26 June 2012)

Maybe post on the Ulste page if not!


----------



## Hoorayhil (23 August 2012)

Did you have any luck?
I have just bought a new horse called Seaview Colour Splash registered to Naomi Wilson and would love to know her history too. Maybe our two horses are related.


----------



## DreamTime22 (5 January 2020)

I understand this thread is old but did you have any luck? Just wondering as I have a Seaview now that was born in 2012.


----------



## Scrumpster (31 July 2020)

Do you still need help? Happy to help if so?x


----------



## DreamTime22 (31 July 2020)

Scrumpster said:



			Do you still need help? Happy to help if so?x
		
Click to expand...

I haven't found anything I don't think. Did find a stables that she may be from with the Seaview prefix but couldn't definitely find her in the posts. I would love it if there was any info


----------



## Scrumpster (31 July 2020)

Pmd you breeder & naomis contact xx


----------

